# 1968  Stingray Coppertone 5 Speed Fenderless Recent Find



## vastingray (May 27, 2016)

Picked this up last weekend  with a couple other bikes  the guy I bought it from thought it was the one in the Liz Fried but it definitely isn't that bike this bike is in A lot nicer shape it's a June 68 it really cleaned up great this is a really nice bike


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 27, 2016)

That is sick.. It's darn near NOS... Great Find Tom !!! 


Mark


----------



## vastingray (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Mark it cleaned up really good


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 28, 2016)

Congrats glad you finally found one! Also the blue 64 I awesome


----------

